# Kalifornia Teacher/Town Councilman caught on video



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SHOCK VIDEO=> Democrat Councilman Calls U.S. Marines "Lowest of the Low" & "Bunch of Dumb Sh*ts"
by Joshua Caplan 413 Comments
In a series of videos going viral over the weekend, High School teacher and Democrat Pico Rivera councilman Gregory Salcido told his Pico Rivera High School students this week that U.S. Marines are a "bunch of dumb s**ts" and the "lowest of the low."

Salcido's shocking rant was triggered after seeing a student wearing a U.S. Marines sweater.

Kimberlie Flauto posted the videos to Facebook, saying "Help me make this go viral. My friends son was sporting his marine sweater while this liberal douche teacher rants about the military. The school is called El rancho high school in the city of pico rivera california. The teacher's name is MR. Salcido."

Video:
SHOCK VIDEO=> Democrat Councilman Calls U.S. Marines ?Lowest of the Low? & ?Bunch of Dumb Sh*ts?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> SHOCK VIDEO=> Democrat Councilman Calls U.S. Marines "Lowest of the Low" & "Bunch of Dumb Sh*ts"
> by Joshua Caplan 413 Comments
> In a series of videos going viral over the weekend, High School teacher and Democrat Pico Rivera councilman Gregory Salcido told his Pico Rivera High School students this week that U.S. Marines are a "bunch of dumb s**ts" and the "lowest of the low."
> 
> ...


This is kind of ironic me and my buddy just got done talking about this and he played an audio of the dumbass teacher and then the alert popped up for this thread.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Again what he has done is common in Public schools. 2003-6 Wisconsin public school teachers and their union called out children of those serving. Calling their fathers and mothers serving unspeakable things in class.
Not the first time for this so called teacher either nothing will be done.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We need a Marine to go and have a little "Talk" to him. IMO


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey when is super bowl weekend? These videos just might make it in time. First they disrespect the Star Spangled Banner and now they disrespect our second best fighting force. God I hate liberals.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Gunn said:


> We need a Marine to go and have a little "Talk" to him. IMO


Mebbe he should JOIN the Corps................ and see if HE is 'good enough'. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Video in the link no longer works. You can hear the audio on YouTube. For those that don't know Pico Rivera has been reconquista'd by the Mexicans. It is about 99.9% hispanic. This is the indoctrination they are trying. They are trying to get as many of them into college and then into politics so THEY can make the rules and write the policies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why the hell don't parents and tax payers show up with pitch forks and torches?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the lowest scum on the totem pole and I sure hope even in socialist CA they run him out of a public job but for some reason I doubt they will.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another misguided idiot. Get him boys!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Why the hell don't parents and tax payers show up with pitch forks and torches?


Because they have been brain washed. It would be intolerant to voice an opposition.

Personally I would laugh if someone beat the shit out of him even though it was the Marines he was talking crap about.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Why the hell don't parents and tax payers show up with pitch forks and torches?


 They know their children will be targeted by the teachers if they speak up. It happens all the time. Strange how what is going on in the DOJ and FBI is going on in the public schools also.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That fundamental change thingy is working just like the ole hippies wanted. Imagine what things will look like in 20 years. 

Would love to see the response if he showed up to work missing a few teeth and a couple black eyes.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

This jerk is the face of the "New California". I left that cess pool over 20 years ago. I go back for weddings and funerals. I understand why people leave in droves. I just wish they would not come up here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Every officer in the military has a college degree or a battle field commission!

Grunts _*(the lowest of the low)*_ must know map reading, wind-age and elevation, weapon maintenance,

Frankly the math, reading, and critical thinking required to be a basic grunt would blow away most college sophomores

artillery guys... simple cannon-cockers have to understand some serious mathematics

I kinew some dumbasses in the service but as a rule the people were freaking smart with serious skills and


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back in high school, I was kicked off the bus when I loudly and forcefully responded when the bus driver loudly and forcefully maligned Ronald Reagan. Not one of the kids in class could muster the energy to respond to the POS?
That says something about their parents, so I wouldn't expect the parents to storm the ramparts.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Back in high school, I was kicked off the bus when I loudly and forcefully responded when the bus driver loudly and forcefully maligned Ronald Reagan. Not one of the kids in class could muster the energy to respond to the POS?
> That says something about their parents, so I wouldn't expect the parents to storm the ramparts.


I voted for Ronaldus Magnus for his Second Term , I hope your talking about when he was Governor of California ...:vs_laugh:


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Mebbe he should JOIN the Corps................ and see if HE is 'good enough'. :tango_face_wink:


We don't take pv$$ie$.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

